# Stuff and Things > Sports >  MMA/Boxing/Combat Sports Thread

## The XL

For any combat sports fans, this is the thread to speak about upcoming and past events.

Bisping vs Belfort tomorrow.  Who ya got?

----------


## The XL

First female fight in UFC history was last night, Rousey vs Carmouche, dunno who saw it, if anyone, but it was good stuff, and the main event to boot.

----------


## Guest

Tell us about this, or send me a link.  I'll look at it.

----------


## Network

I'd liked the old school UFC where a 400 lber would take on a 140 lber.  It's pretty exciting but I get tired of the dry-humping.  I'm sure I could get into it.  Seems the best events are always on PPV and I'm a cheap capitalist.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I'd liked the old school UFC where a 400 lber would take on a 140 lber. It's pretty exciting but I get tired of the dry-humping. I'm sure I could get into it. Seems the best events are always on PPV and I'm a cheap capitalist.


You can dig around and find them on line, live and not pay anything. My son does it all the time, takes a bit of searching tho.

----------


## The XL

> Tell us about this, or send me a link.  I'll look at it.


I can't link you up, the UFC is anal about people putting their stuff on youtube, they take it down fast.  If I can find a link, I'll give it to you.  I'll give you a summary though.

Ronda is the face of the division, pretty girl, very talented, and was a silver medalist in 2008 at Judo.  She has some of the best armbars in the sport, male or female.  Carmouche was pretty much going to be lamb to slaughter, she was about -1000 on the odds.  She did well though, took Ronda Rouseys back and nearly submitted her with a nasty neck crank.  Ronda survived though, and would up submitting her late in the first round with an armbar.  It was a good fight.

The women can go, I enjoy watching them fight.

----------


## The XL

> I'd liked the old school UFC where a 400 lber would take on a 140 lber.  It's pretty exciting but I get tired of the dry-humping.  I'm sure I could get into it.  Seems the best events are always on PPV and I'm a cheap capitalist.


You take the good with the bad.  Sure, their are some boring fights here and there, but that goes for boxing and kickboxing as well.

----------


## The XL

If anyone is bored and has nothing to do this fine Saturday evening, their is a free, live, UFC card on.  The main card starts at 10 PM ET on Fuel TV.  In the main event, it will be MMA legend and pioneer Wanderlei Silva vs Brian Stann, a former Marine and current top 10 middleweight in the world.  The card is taking place in Japan.

The preliminaries are on live right now on youtube, here's a link if you're interested.

----------

Network (03-02-2013)

----------


## Network

> If anyone is bored and has nothing to do this fine Saturday evening, their is a free, live, UFC card on.  The main card starts at 10 PM ET on Fuel TV.  In the main event, it will be MMA legend and pioneer Wanderlei Silva vs Brian Stann, a former Marine and current top 10 middleweight in the world.  The card is taking place in Japan.


Sweet, I'll be watching tonight.  PPV usually deters me.  Any titty punching matches tonight?

----------


## The XL

Nope, no chicks on tonight.

----------


## Network

Let's fight, you sons of anarchists!

----------


## The XL

Main card on Fuel coming up in about 5 mins.

----------


## Network

I hope this guide is wrong.  I see some old washed up blondes with Cock'd Gunns following on the guide

----------


## The XL

Lol, wtf?  If you're looking at Fuel TV, the guide is probably wrong.

----------


## Network

lmao.  I'm on FUSE tv.

----------


## Network

Fuel TV channel 544, 

"$8.99/per month.  Add over 20 channels with SportsPass"

Ted Turner, you wanker.

----------


## The XL

That sucks dude, I get it with the rest of my cable channels.  

My bad for getting your hopes up, haha

----------


## Network

> That sucks dude, I get it with the rest of my cable channels.  
> 
> My bad for getting your hopes up, haha



All good, brotherman.  Is that Dante from Devil May Cry in your Sig?

----------


## The XL

Sephiroth from Final Fantasy 7.

----------


## Network

I still rage quit on one dragon challenge in Final Fantasy X (i think).

I'm going to have to just watch AZ vs UCLA in bball, or not watch it and internets the night away.

----------


## Network

#11 AZ goes down to unranked UCLA.

Such a shame.

----------


## The XL

If anyone can find last nights main event, Wanderlei Silva vs Brian Stann online, I'd endorse giving it a watch.  Hell of a brawl, sheer violence.  what a fight.

----------


## Guest

> If anyone can find last nights main event, Wanderlei Silva vs Brian Stann online, I'd endorse giving it a watch.  Hell of a brawl, sheer violence.  what a fight.


LOL...boys...

----------


## The XL

Got a problem with that, Rinnie?  Lol

----------


## Maximatic

I've never found any of these online. I think if the internet is to be regulated, Dana White will be the one to do it. He already seems to have full control over it.

----------


## Guest

> Got a problem with that, Rinnie?  Lol


Neh...I've watched many a bloody fight in my day.  Been in a few, too.

----------


## The XL

> I've never found any of these online. I think if the internet is to be regulated, Dana White will be the one to do it. He already seems to have full control over it.


Dana is crazy about taking fights down, lol.  I don't feel bad if I rewatch one online though, cause I actually buy the PPV events.  The fight last night was on TV anyway.

----------


## Maximatic

> Dana is crazy about taking fights down, lol.  I don't feel bad if I rewatch one online though, cause I actually buy the PPV events.  The fight last night was on TV anyway.


I don't feel bad about watching it even if I don't pay for it. It's not like I'm hacking around to get to it. If someone wants to protect their property online, they need to secure it better. Of course the UFC does a fine job of that.

----------

The XL (03-03-2013)

----------


## The XL

From the fight last night.

----------


## Maximatic

Wow. I can't tell if they both have chins from hell, or if they're just boxing too much and wearing themselves out.

----------


## The XL

There was another part in the fight where they were in the clinch spamming uppercuts and hooks, it was crazy.  If I can find that gif I'll post it.

----------



----------


## The XL

Free UFC card on Fox this Saturday.  Lightweight Champ Benson Henderson defends his Title against Gilbert Melendez.  Heavyweight legend Frank Mir also faces Daniel Cormier.  

Just giving a heads up to anyone interested.

----------


## Guest

My bg would be interested.

----------


## The XL

> My bg would be interested.


Cool, let him know.

----------


## The XL

Free, live UFC fights on right now on Fuel TV, for those who have nothing better to do on this fine Saturday evening.

----------


## Archer

> Free, live UFC fights on right now on Fuel TV, for those who have nothing better to do on this fine Saturday evening.


Dont have sat of cable and the guy who owned the bare I used to watch UDC at was killed by a drug dealer :Frown:

----------


## The XL

> Dont have sat of cable and the guy who owned the bare I used to watch UDC at was killed by a drug dealer


Sorry to hear that.

----------


## The XL

Sick.

Vitor Belfort has been fighting since 1996 when he was 19, and here he is at 36 in the year 2013, adding to his game.  Who the fuck would have thought that he'd start randomly throwing spinning hook kicks?

----------


## Archer

> Sick.
> 
> Vitor Belfort has been fighting since 1996 when he was 19, and here he is at 36 in the year 2013, adding to his game.  Who the fuck would have thought that he'd start randomly throwing spinning hook kicks?


Ouch! Was the guy he kicked stunned already or what? I mean to take a hit like... When he saw it coming he had no real reaction. I mean flailing arms into the air? He fights like he is off key or so undisciplined that he never should have been in there.

I could see getting hit like that if it were a guy like... well... me because I am just here and do not train for these types of fights. But the guy in the ring getting hit like that?

----------


## Dante1

> Sweet, I'll be watching tonight.  PPV usually deters me.  Any titty punching matches tonight?


I cannot stand to watch girls trying to punch and kick each other in the name of "gender equality" ("See, we can be just like the boys!! :Smiley20: ")

Gross, disgusting and mindless. :Geez: 

Dante.

----------


## The XL

> I cannot stand to watch girls trying to punch and kick each other in the name of "gender equality" ("See, we can be just like the boys!!")
> 
> Gross, disgusting and mindless.
> 
> Dante.


The girls can go.  I'd bet any woman in the UFC or Invicta would beat the hell out of you.  They're entertaining, and can fight.

I think your views on women are pretty gross and disgusting, frankly.

----------



----------


## The XL

Imo the greatest combat sport fighter in history, Anderson Silva faces number one contender Chris Weidman this Saturday.  Anderson Silva became UFC middleweight champ in October of 2006, I was barely 18 at that time.  I'm nearly 25 now.  He's had an amazing 7 year run as champ, and at near 40 years old, he shows no signs of slowing down.  Always a treat to watch this icon fight.  Here's the countdown video for the fight, which gives some insight to their opinions on the fight, and footage of their training, for anyone who may be interested.

----------


## Canadianeye

My "Spidey" sense tells me I don't think anyone can match Silva. He has just been too overpowering for so long. It is not even like GPS amazing longevity. Everyone knows he is due to get his ass owned if he picks the wrong fight, because he is so technique/points based. KO power is beyond suspect.

But Anderson...this guy has it all, miles above most.

I guess you never know, but I wouldn't bet against him that's for sure.

----------


## The XL

> My "Spidey" sense tells me I don't think anyone can match Silva. He has just been too overpowering for so long. It is not even like GPS amazing longevity. Everyone knows he is due to get his ass owned if he picks the wrong fight, because he is so technique/points based. KO power is beyond suspect.
> 
> But Anderson...this guy has it all, miles above most.
> 
> I guess you never know, but I wouldn't bet against him that's for sure.


I want Anderson vs Jones.  That would be amazing.

----------

